# Where will you be?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

There's not many fish around, so they say, so where will you be this last weekend of 2007? 

Choose one or more from the list, or add some!

CHSP
Herring Point
Gordon's Pond
Rehoboth
IRI
3Rs
Fenwick
OC beaches
OC inlet
Bulkhead
Stinky
AI-MD
AI-VA
Chesapeake Bay
Freshwater


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

If possible I'm planning on trying IRI, 3Rs, and AI-MD ... in a mini fishing marathon Sunday PM through Tuesday AM ... though I'm still plotting and scheming this as I write


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Unfortunately for me, my answer is home.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Saturday Night:

Sitting in front of my 42" Plasma watching the Penn State game!!!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishhead said:


> If possible I'm planning on trying IRI, 3Rs, and AI-MD ... in a mini fishing marathon Sunday PM through Tuesday AM ... though I'm still plotting and scheming this as I write


COOL for you! You got to let us know how you make out down there!

I'll be home this weekend, then to OCNJ for New Years Eve - coming back New Years Day. No fishing for me unfortunately...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Gonna be in TX. Maybe Galveston.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Gonna be in TX. Maybe Galveston.



Redfish ... yum


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Was thinking something local and easy like Sandy Point, although probably won't be productive. But then it beats working around the house. If anyone else has ideas of something within an hour or so of Columbia, Howard County then I'd be interested in hearing them. I'm getting ready to mix up a batch of thinset for tile and am delaying at the moment.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

OC inlet on the Ocean Princess for the 12hr seabass trip :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think I am done for the year. I am tired and have lots other things I have been putting off for a while now  I better get my gear ready for the Spring perch run. Besides I have some winter fishing related projects (putting up shelves in my fishing room etc. )


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If I'm not out chasing schoolie stripers, I'll be at home. I'm about done for the year as well, and I've got a good long honey-do list. I'm going to drop off of fishing after striper season closes and concentrate on building rods. I'll pick up again around March once the drum run starts to pick up down south.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm done for the year, will watch Pat vs Giant game on Sat & Sun, eat out and watch some new movies, play around with new reels.
And most of all ...
just enjoy being lazy a$$$$....


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

CHSP if the weather holds, if not freshwater


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*



R3d said:


> I'm done for the year, will watch Pat vs Giant game on Sat & Sun, eat out and watch some new movies, play around with new reels.
> And most of all ...
> just enjoy being lazy a$$$$....


I'm done to. Working day shift all weekend.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Go Skins!!!!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Go Skins!!!!!


I blame the bears for saving the deadskins season wish cambell was back in 


Go Giants


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I'd like to be fishing but this is the weekend of our Christmas reunion. Great Grandmothers right on down to the two year olds will be there. Fishin' would be nice but it'll be nice seein' the family again, too.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Football, family and feasting!! Not necessarily in that order but that is what's in store for me this weekend. May even brew up some beer! :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

John81 said:


> I blame the bears for saving the deadskins season wish cambell was back in
> 
> 
> Go Giants



Yup, I'm done for the year, but 2008 is only a couple days away 

BTW, way to limp into the playoffs G-Men LOL


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

John81 said:


> I blame the bears for saving the deadskins season wish cambell was back in
> 
> 
> Go Giants


A:beer: for that man Let's go NYG



fingersandclaws said:


> Yup, I'm done for the year, but 2008 is only a couple days away
> 
> BTW, way to limp into the playoffs G-Men LOL


But NYG is in and playing this game for fun. Not like the skins trying to make it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yup, I'm done for the year, but 2008 is only a couple days away
> 
> BTW, way to limp into the playoffs G-Men LOL


Yea it sucks to have 10 wins you all should try it sometime


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess I'm done for the year. Probably start up some of my winter projects. I just bought a canoe that I'm going to go pick up on Saturday and hopefully will start getting my gear ready for next year.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

looks like I'm staying home to watch the games due to the weather


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bunch of SISSY'S 

Even I will be fishn this weekend, will be South but I will atleast be fishn. :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Come on Shooter, them saltwater Carp don't count for chit up here  LOL


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If the weather holds I will be a AI VA on Monday morning. I'll leave my little buddy at home this time. He seemed to be shivering a lot the other day and it will be colder on Monday. I will be at the walkover all the ay down by the ORV entrance. You see a red Honda Odyssey then that will be me.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> If the weather holds I will be a AI VA on Monday morning. I'll leave my little buddy at home this time. He seemed to be shivering a lot the other day and it will be colder on Monday. I will be at the walkover all the ay down by the ORV entrance. You see a red Honda Odyssey then that will be me.


I will try and make it down Doug ... it's a 50/50 at this point, as you say "if the weather holds"


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Doug ... what's the bait situation? I can hit HT when they open on Monday, assuming that they are  I'll also have 20 vacuum packed frozen whole cleaned bunker ... good for about 90 chunks.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I just found a hundred dollar bill stashed in a jacket I haven't worn in over a year and I've got three bunker, a packet of finger mullet and four live eels and a stiper season that closes on Monday. OI, or futher south, or AI/VA, if I hear a good report by the end of the day(Anthony?). Here I come. I hope


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Well, I just found a hundred dollar bill stashed in a jacket I haven't worn in over a year and I've got three bunker, a packet of finger mullet and four live eels and a stiper season that closes on Monday. OI, or futher south, or AI/VA, if I hear a good report by the end of the day(Anthony?). Here I come. I hope



OI would be my choice if I lived where you do, but Cyg and I (OK, I've never actually fished with you, but I think I know you after all these many PMs and posts!) would be happy to have the company on Monday if you want to travel to AI-VA


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but I'll prolly have to go on Sunday with the good Lady, it's her only day off before the season ends. One day though...What are the striper regs for MD?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'll prolly have to go on Sunday with the good Lady, it's her only day off before the season ends. One day though...What are the striper regs for MD?


2 per person per day 28" minumum.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> OI would be my choice if I lived where you do, but Cyg and I (OK, I've never actually fished with you, but I think I know you after all these many PMs and posts!) would be happy to have the company on Monday if you want to travel to AI-VA


Of course I would like company as long as you bring the fish and not the skunk 

Where is Anthiny fishing these days? I haven't seen any reports from him. I sure would like to know where I can have the best chance to catch something.

Last I heard Steve's was not doing well with bait. If you do come Bev will probably have some fresh left over from Thursday afternoon or she will have flash frozen it. That would be great. I have 5 frozen (and refrozen) bunker and a bag of spot heads from earlier this season I intend to bring. If Seahawk is open they may have frozen bunker but if you have the vacuum sealed that would probably be better.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thnx Cyg. but I was wondering when that season ended also. Don't know if there is a closed season in N.C.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thnx Cyg. but I was wondering when that season ended also. Don't know if there is a closed season in N.C.


If you are talking about NC then I do not know but I think they are like MD ocean side where it is year round. VA is a different matter and I do need to check the regs.

I just checked and VA and NC are just the same for ocean regs.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

So monday's your last stiper day too


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Packing up and heading down to OC this afternoon. Weather for Monday looks borderline ... skys clearing with 15-20 winds (with some higher gusts possible) at our backs in the morning, but looks like the winds will lay down in the afternoon somewhat.

What the heck ... it'll be one last chance to land a keeper in '07


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

By the way, I just called HT and they have some bunker, fresh I believe she said 

I'll grab some later today to use tomorrow at AI-VA ... stop by if you're coming down ... I'll be at the last lot b4 the orv zone ... blue forester w/ yakima rack.

Cyg said he may show, but not till mid-morning or so.

fishhead


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck Fishhead.
I'll look for your posts & pics next week. 

Happy New Year to all!

Bryan aka campNfish
:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be there probably around 8: or 8:30. I spoke to a guy from Capt Steve's and they had a few flats of Fresh Bunker left as well  

Fishhead .. I'll call you in the AM to see if you got fresh bait and if not I'll see if Steve's has any on my way down.

One last time ... for Auld Lang Syne


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

How far of a drive is AI VA from OC MD? Considering it but will probable just hit the AI MD walkover.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> How far of a drive is AI VA from OC MD? Considering it but will probable just hit the AI MD walkover.


It is about 1 hr or a little more


----------

